# Hard Bricked My Phone --- need help



## Romans922 (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't ask how, but I hard bricked my phone.

Anyone have a jig for a Samsung Galaxy S2 T989?


----------



## ZackF (Aug 15, 2013)

Which carrier did you get your phone through?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 15, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Don't ask how, but I hard bricked my phone.
> 
> Anyone have a jig for a Samsung Galaxy S2 T989?



I'm sorry, young man, but are you speaking English?


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 15, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Don't ask how…



How?


----------



## Jack K (Aug 15, 2013)

I could dance a jig on a hard brick floor, but I doubt you would want to see that.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 15, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> Which carrier did you get your phone through?



Tmobile


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Aug 15, 2013)

Jack K said:


> I could dance a jig on a hard brick floor, but I doubt you would want to see that.



But, it may be more useful than his phone is likely to be from this point forward!


----------



## sevenzedek (Aug 15, 2013)

I was trying to be funny, but I meant the question legitimately because I don't really know what it means to hard brick a phone other than it then becomes un-useful.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 15, 2013)

Courtesy of Wikipedia:



> When used in reference to consumer electronics, a "brick" describes an electronic device such as a smart phone, game console, router, or tablet computer that, owing to a serious misconfiguration, corrupted firmware, or a hardware problem, can no longer function. The term derives from the vaguely cuboid shape of many electronic devices (and their detachable power supplies) and the suggestion that the device can function only as a large, heavy object.
> The term can also be used as a verb. For example, "I bricked my MP3 player when I tried to modify its firmware."[1]
> In one common sense of the term, "bricking" suggests that the damage, often a misconfiguration of essential on-board software, is so serious as to have rendered the device permanently unusable.
> However, another use of the term "bricked" is understood to describe a situation where a device is unable to function even when the device does have the potential to be recovered later to a working state. In this sense, the damage may be reversible; it is only during the period that it's unable to function that the device is deemed "bricked." This is often referred to as a "soft brick," whereas an unrecoverable device is a "hard brick."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 15, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> Don't ask how, but I hard bricked my phone.
> 
> Anyone have a jig for a Samsung Galaxy S2 T989?


*
Here you go:*
Unbrick Samsung Galaxy Phone


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask how, but I hard bricked my phone.
> ...



Thanks, what many of those videos show is how to make a jig. I don't trust myself doing that, and so I was wondering if anyone had one....hence my post


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmmmm, I remember calling useless electronics "boat anchors". I'm dating myself.


----------



## Andres (Aug 15, 2013)

Upon reading the title, I thought maybe you accidentally smashed your phone with a brick.


----------



## Gforce9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Hmmmm, I remember calling useless electronics "boat anchors". I'm dating myself.



This is no longer politically correct, mister. Electronics now succumb to "maritime challenges".........


----------

